

Show HN: Grow Twitter Followers Like a Hacker. No Code or Spam [infographic] - LinkPlug
https://www.linkplugapp.com/blog/3-grow-twitter-followers-like-a-hacker-no-code-or-spam

======
minimaxir
You can't claim "No Code or Spam" and then say "Make a Bot."

~~~
LinkPlug
A bot that doesn't require coding.

We found that a carefully curated bot can be very valuable.

Included in the infographic are tips to curate the feed effectively(without
future human interference or programming skills).

